# Angeln in Ägypten ???



## birco1 (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo !

Fliege im Sommer zwei Wochen nach Ägypten ans Rote Meer und würde gerne mal wissen, ob man für's Angeln dort einen Fischereischein benötigt oder eine Erlaubniss ???


                                          greetz birco1


----------



## Forellenudo (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Nein brauchste nicht,ich fliege am Freitag morgen dorthin #6


----------



## Zanderkisser (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Man habt´s ihr´s gut....#h 

Viel Spaß wünsch ich...

Gruß Zanderkisser

P.S.: weiß leider nicht ob und wenn ja was benötigt wird...


----------



## Forellenudo (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Wenn man so wie ich Big Game macht,braucht man nichts,da alles auf dem Boot vorhanden ist #6 hab aber leider nur eine Ausfahrt gebucht,ist ja ein Familien Urlaub  #6


----------



## Pete (15. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

auf dem sinai ist aber essig mit dem angeln...weit rund um ras mohamed ein einziges naturschutzareal...es werden so gut wie keine charterplätze angeboten...das sollte man natürlich dazu wissen...auch das angeln vom steg oder den badeplattformen sollte man unterlassen


----------



## Forellenudo (16. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*



> auch das angeln vom steg oder den badeplattformen sollte man unterlassen


da kann ich dir nur Recht geben,das wird nicht gerne gesehen,in Hurghada selber fahren 4 Boote raus die man chartern kann #6 ich werde ja "Life" aus Ägypten berichten,wie vor 2 Jahren auch,unser Hotel hat ja zum Glück ein Internetcafe


----------



## Chris7 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Na Udo, dann bin ich aber auf Deinen Bericht gespannt.

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren keine guten Erfahrungen mit einem gecharterten Boot gemacht. War zwar ein netter Ausflug und wir haben auch ein paar (Riff-)Fische gefangen, aber mit den Interessanten Spezies (Barrakuda...) habe ich damals keine Bekanntschaft schließen können... War aber auch ein privat gechartertes Boot.

Also Udo, ein ganz dickes "Petri Heil" und hau in die Tasten!!!


----------



## grozzoz (16. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

boote: starflotte am alten "runden aber stillgelegten" Hilton, downtown
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
mehr boote f. angeln um hurgahada:
hinter dem hotel "aqua-fun" (stadtmitte). . . einfach durch den hoteleingang latschen und nach hinten durch, rechts vorm strand!

top-boot, aber nicht ganz klein:
hinter dem hotel royal. am anleger. nach eigentümer ashraf fragen. lohnt sich aber nur mit min. 4 pers. weil riesen pott.

mehr info's gibts auch beim boardpartner: kultur & meer . . . .

pete hat recht um sinai herum wäre fischen klassen, aber leider verboten. nicht richtig ist das das angeln vom steg od. bootsanleger in hurgahada nicht gerne gesehen wird, lediglich sollte man beachten das abends zu tun um nicht die touris zu stören. ich habe immer ne kleine angel im gepäck im dort vom ufer aus calmare zu fangen . . . . macht richtig gaudi und keinen stört es - im gegenteil den fang verschenkt man getrost an die wachmänner der hotelanlage, die freuen sich...............und ne' schein braucht in old egypt niemand.


----------



## Forellenudo (16. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*



> nicht richtig ist das das angeln vom steg od. bootsanleger in hurgahada nicht gerne gesehen wird


 Da muss ich wiedersprechen,wir haben es vor 2 Jahren miterlebt das Touris von Polizisten weg gejagt wurden,und die haben nicht direkt am Hotel geangelt,die großen Fische stehen eh weit draussen,vom Strand aus würde mir es eh kein Spass machen,und in dem alten Hafen von Hurghada liegen genug kleine Jachten die weit raus fahren,das hat natürlich auch seinen Preis,und diese Boote sind nur für 4 Personen,wir waren mit 3 Mann auf dem Boot,und das war angenehm,wir haben das gleiche Boot wieder gechartert was wir vor 2 Jahren hatten.
Ich werde euch aber per Internet auf dem laufenden halten wenn ich dort unten bin #6


----------



## grozzoz (17. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

@forellenudo
ich bin etwa 5 - 6 mal im jahr dort, mir ist soetwas noch nicht aufgefallen, . . und mein kumpel von der red sea area verneint das auch, . . . es ist erlaubt. wahrscheinlich haben die herren polizisten willkürlich gehandelt (weil eben nicht an einem hoteleigenen strand geangelt). kommt ja mal vor. tatsache innerhalb der hotelanlagen (bsp. jasmin village, ali baba, etc) ist das angeln vom bootsanleger aus alltäglich, vor allen in den abendstunden. 

dennoch viel spaß am roten meer und "petri heil" eventuell erwischt du ja mal einen schönen sail.


----------



## tobi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Hi Leute !

Das beruhigt mich ja das man auch vom Strand, Steg etc. angeln kann  
Ich hab eine 3 Meter und eine 5 Meter Teleskop-Rute. Reicht das aus ?
Was benötigt man den für Köder ?
Was sind eigentich calmare genau ? Tintenfische ?


----------



## tobi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Hi grozzoz !

Mit was für nem Köder fängst du denn die calmare ? Wenn man die etwas zerkleinert kann man die doch sicherlich auch als Köder für andere Fische verwenden ? Oder sollte man eher Kunstköder wie Spinner usw. verwenden ? 

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## tobi (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Moin !

Wieso schreibt den keiner mehr zurück ? Macht ihr alle Urlaub oder wat ?

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## goldi1 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Hallo Leute!

Fliege am 4.2. nach Marsa Alam (Ägypten). Habe hier im Board versucht etwas darüber zu finden. War leider nur etwas über Hurgharda und diese waren ältere Beiträge. Wäre schön, wenn ich ein paar Erfahrungstips bekommen würde (Köder).#c

Besten Dank im Voraus, Goldi1#:


----------



## merlin12 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

wie sieht es moentan mit angeln in egypt aus kann einer was genaueres sagen?
Lg merlin


----------



## fischforsch (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Am 2.Nov komm ich von einer Tour zurück, einfach mal im big game board reinschauen da wird es sicherlich einen Bericht geben.


----------



## merlin12 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

ok danke !
lg merlin


----------



## mike_w (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Habe gerade für Karneval eine Woche Marsa Alam gebucht.
Da dieser Thread schon älter ist, frage ich, ob noch jemand Infos hat.
Ich werde eher schnorcheln und am Strand liegen, statt angeln. 

Aber ich würde doch gerne einige Stunden fischen, habe aber keine Ahnung, was vom Steg (Abends) oder vom Uferriff aus zu fangen ist.
 Kleine bunte Fische wären auch geil, müssen keine BigFishes sein.


----------



## mike_w (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

War noch niemand am Roten Meer in Ägypten?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Hallo,
mein letzter Besuch liegt zwar 2 Jahre zurück..
Ich würde die Kollegen lieber unter Wasser in ihrem Element bestaunen als sie zu befischen.
Füttern und/oder fischen an Riffen war *nicht* erlaubt,es wurde zwar auf vielen Touri Booten praktiziert aber man muss ja nicht jeden Unfug mitmachen !Riffe sind nun mal sensible Zonen..
Nur gucken,nicht anfassen#6


----------



## zulu (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Ist vom ufer fast überall verboten.

Wenn du doch die möglichkeit hast, etwa von einem fischerboot, dann fische bitte an der oberfläche. Köder maximal einen halben m tief und nicht am grund.
So schonst du das riff.

 Es gibt zb riesige kiloschwere hornhechte, makrelen, kleine tune, barracudas
usw....

#h

Z.


----------



## mike_w (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*

Leider mussten wir heute die Reise aufgrund von Visaproblemen #c absagen und suchen im europischen Ausland nach einem neuen Urlaubsziel. Eröffne dazu einen neuen Thread.

In Ägypten hätte ich wahrscheinlich die Angel zu Hause lassen müssen, dafür aber ein Top Tauchrevier gefunden. Schade.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Ägypten ???*



mike_w schrieb:


> Leider mussten wir heute die Reise aufgrund von Visaproblemen #c absagen und suchen im europischen Ausland nach einem neuen Urlaubsziel. Eröffne dazu einen neuen Thread.
> 
> In Ägypten hätte ich wahrscheinlich die Angel zu Hause lassen müssen, dafür aber ein Top Tauchrevier gefunden. Schade.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.



Warste mal in Israel? 

Warum Visaproblem?

Also bei mir geht da immer alles. Obwohl einmal musste mein Dad ordentlich Trinkgeld springen lassen. Ist halt so in Ägypten. 

Ach ja in Ägypten kann man vom Ufer kaum wo angeln weil das Alles unter naturschutz steht.

Es werden aber oft " Angelausflüge " angeboten und man bekommt total gute Bilder vom Boot Ausrüstung usw. gezeigt. Desshalb hab ichs gemacht. Naja das Boot ( ein Holznachbau einer Jacht ) war noch recht nett aber man fuhr n paar minuten aufs meer und dann bekam man ne Handleine in die Hand gedrückt.  Aber naja konnte n paar bunte Rifffische überlisten die Aber nicht größer als 20 cm waren. Doch plötzlich spühren ich n Ruck in der schnu und der Hammerdrill begann. Endlich nach 45 min Drill konte ich ne min 20 Kg Schwere Koralle landen . Dann wurde noch mal 5 min mit ner Alten Trollingrute Geschleppt aber da ging natürlich auch nichts.

War recht lustig und mit 40€ preislich auch noch ok aber naja es wird einem immer viel mehr Versprochen wie es dann eigendlich gibt. |supergri

Gruss 

Weisheitsgranate |supergri


----------

